# طلب ترنيمة دايس على عسلك لـــأيمن كفروني



## nader nashat (23 أبريل 2007)

انا محتاج شريط ايمن كفرونى الجديد للاهمية واسم الشريط دايس على عسلك يا عالم ...بتمنى ان حد يهتم شكرا وربنا يبارككم


----------



## مايكل ميشو (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هام وعاجل....بليز ادخل*

اشمعنه يعنى الشريط ده باذات ......................ساندرا


----------



## nader nashat (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هام وعاجل....بليز ادخل*



مايكل ميشو قال:


> اشمعنه يعنى الشريط ده باذات ......................ساندرا



على فكرة انا مش ساندرا انا نادر يعنى راجل يا عم ميشو ....يا ريت تساعدنى ولا انت متخصص


----------



## bigheart (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هام وعاجل....بليز ادخل*

انا كمان سمعتها من المرنم زياد شحاده الرب يبارك الكاتب والملحن و المرنم هي فعلا حلوه


----------



## Michael (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هام وعاجل....بليز ادخل*

رجاء قراة المضووع التالى للاهيمة وان تكرر منك سيحذف موضوعك لمخالفتة

رجاء من الجميع اظهار بعض الاهتمام بهذا القسم وقراة وتنفيذ ما هو بهذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084 

والان بالنسبة الى طلبك

كلمات الترنيمة

http://intisar.org/lyrics.htm


*دايس على عسلك*
*أيمن كفروني -**6*
*Available on tape and CD*​​





شهوة قلبي​

► يا الهي عيوني عليك​
►

مش مستحيل عليك

►

يا ربي... يا نصيبي

►

ها صلاة التوبة

►

أنا بعيوني شفت وبشهد

►

دايس على عسلك

►

لما عينه اجت بعنيي​

► ها صلاتي يا أهلي​
►​ 

المصدر : http://www.vopg.org/

سلام ونعمة


----------



## peter88 (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة دايس على عسلك لـــأيمن كفروني*

هو الشريط لسه نازل فصعب تلاقي الترانيم كاملة لكن دى للعرض بس
بس انا كنت طلبته فى منتدى تانى ورفعولى الترنيمة دى كاملة بس متسجلة فى حفلة

التحميل من هنا


----------

